# Paranoia and being drugged



## fading

Hi everyone,

Well I have had 2 re-current episodes of dp/dr and now I'm in the third. I don't know what makes it come back, (this time out of nowhere) and I don't really care about that anymore. I just want it to go away. I spent over a year in therapy dealing with dp and anxiety attacks, and eventually I was released and feeling dp free. I still had anxiety attacks once in awhile, but was doing pretty well. Each time I've been through this dp/dr stuff, I get very paranoid. I have a terrible fear of being drugged. When I buy water at the store I have to check the safety seal to make sure it isn't broken. Sometimes at home, I worry that someone has drugged my drinks, food, and even my ice cubes. I know that sounds nuts, but I know it's irrational so I'm not crazy! :wink: But I still have a great deal of anxiety over it, and I have to use alot of self talk and coping mechanism to deal with it. I think the fear has developed because I worry so much about going crazy from dp/dr that I fear anything that will make me feel even more crazy. When I think of being crazy, I think of being out of control of myself, hallucinating, etc. I also relate those same things to being on LSD, so I think that is where the paranoia comes from. I think that if I were to use drugs (even smoke pot) when I'm feeling this out of my body and unreal from dp, that I would definitely lose my mind. Does that make sense? Anyway, just wondered if anyone else deals with paranoia or irrational fears too.


----------



## Leetah

I have this fear as well, and I'm glad to see I'm not alone!
After my first panic attack I was terrified to eat or drink _anything_ 
After reading something about water containing traces of medicine I stopped drinking it.
Fortunately by telling myself that it really wouldn't harm me, my fears became less severe.
I still am once in a while afraid that there is something 'wrong' with my food or that someone could drug me by putting 'something' in my food or drink...but now I mostly don't act upon it.

With me it's all about control. I have a terrible fear of going insane and my panic attacks and dp gave me the feeling i lost control over my feelings. The next step would be insanety, I thought. 
I think the irrational fears gave me a ( false) sense of control, which I needed desperately.


----------



## Guest

I've had this too, you've become mistrustful of the world ever since you got dp'd you believe anything can happen. It's not good in the long run. You're not being drugged don't worry about it, the bottle of water you bought at the store is just tap water treated. You're better off just drinking tap water


----------



## CrypticUk

Yes i have the exact same fears. a lot of my freinds still take/smoke drugs and i have stayed away from them as a result, even talking about drugs or experiences i had on them make me panic. It is very irrational thinking but while your in this state it seems very rational because of the way your feeling, dp/dr does feel like you are on lsd it's so intense. I can't stand it at the minute.

When i'm out n about i am paranoid of people smoking next to me in the street or waiting for a bus just in case it's weed or something, it's very obsessive.

c


----------



## Ipod1

This is what started all my OCD. It's pretty much revolved around being drugged with LSD, I feel the exact same as you and have never heard anyone say they had this same phobia. I do the same with water bottles from the gas station and my cigarettes and everything. Also I realize it's irrational but it's still hard to get out of my head. Pretty glad to see someone else with this fear. I've searched and searched for it too.


----------



## Justinian585

Likewise. While the majority of my DP symptoms have improved gradually over time, this has not. I rarely ask people for food anymore, not even a piece of gum. Since all of my friends smoke weed and several of them have done other drugs such as molly, LSD, blow etc. my irrational and paranoid state of mind feels that it's best to avoid their consumables. Stupid, but something I have.


----------



## Dpdorreen

Wow, I never thought anyone would have the same fears as me. My first panic attack was actually when I was high on pot, and for a while I couldn't even smell weed without panicking.

Then it turned into paranoia about people drugging me when I'm out in public, at parties, particularly dropping LCD in my drink. I obsessed with checking safety seals and if I left a drink out of my sight for more than 2 minutes, I had to dump it out and rinse the cup.

I'm mostly scared that I will be stuck on an LCD trip, lose control and go insane, and spend 12-18 hours panicking. It's my deepest fear and I just want to get over it... just wondering how some people cope with this, and if anyone has gotten over it, HOW?? I know its irrational and thats why I don't want to feel this way anymore.

- Dorreen


----------



## HollyIsaiah4113

Dpdorreen said:


> Wow, I never thought anyone would have the same fears as me. My first panic attack was actually when I was high on pot, and for a while I couldn't even smell weed without panicking.
> 
> Then it turned into paranoia about people drugging me when I'm out in public, at parties, particularly dropping LCD in my drink. I obsessed with checking safety seals and if I left a drink out of my sight for more than 2 minutes, I had to dump it out and rinse the cup.
> 
> I'm mostly scared that I will be stuck on an LCD trip, lose control and go insane, and spend 12-18 hours panicking. It's my deepest fear and I just want to get over it... just wondering how some people cope with this, and if anyone has gotten over it, HOW?? I know its irrational and thats why I don't want to feel this way anymore.
> 
> - Dorreen


----------



## HollyIsaiah4113

This reply is super late I know! But I have read all the replies and I can totally relate. I have had this same extreme fear/panic surrounding being drugged in some way for years after panicking for hours on edibles. it feels like it's only getting worse because I keep cutting things out of my life that make me nervous and won't do certain things I used to because of my fear.

Do you guys (any of you!) still have panic and fear over being drugged? Or if you've made it through, congrats!!! I am really so happy for you because if you have panic you know it's the scariest feeling ever and I hope we all get through it! And also what has helped you?? Thanks!
-Holly


----------



## croombs

HollyIsaiah4113 said:


> This reply is super late I know! But I have read all the replies and I can totally relate. I have had this same extreme fear/panic surrounding being drugged in some way for years after panicking for hours on edibles. it feels like it's only getting worse because I keep cutting things out of my life that make me nervous and won't do certain things I used to because of my fear.
> 
> Do you guys (any of you!) still have panic and fear over being drugged? Or if you've made it through, congrats!!! I am really so happy for you because if you have panic you know it's the scariest feeling ever and I hope we all get through it! And also what has helped you?? Thanks!
> -Holly


Glad to see this post is so recent, because I am also going through something very similar for the past year or so. I had a very bad panic attack after smoking weed about a year ago and it's still really hard to talk about, because it was such a traumatic experience for me. A little while after that I started to get really paranoid about food and drinks for fear that they might have something in them. I find that I deprive myself of a lot of the things I want (ice cream, donuts, etc.) because I am so scared that something is in them. I can't leave anything I eat or drink unattended because I am scared that someone will tamper with them, even if I'm home alone which I know is completely irrational. My family and friends have commented about how much weight I've lost and I know it's because it has been so hard for me to eat due to this fear.

I have general anxiety about a lot of things, it all started with hypochondria and depersonalization, but this fear of being drugged has been the biggest worry in my life right now. It comes and goes, but some days it is so bad. My partner and my mom both know about my fear and are helpful when I am feeling panicky, but I just wish I wasn't experiencing this at all. I have seen a few therapists, but I haven't really gone to one that I feel is the right fit for me yet. I also considered taking anxiety meds, but since I am so scared to consume anything (especially drugs) that seems out of the question. And I'm wondering if this is considered OCD? Because I'm not even sure what this phobia is classified under.

It's nice to know that a lot of other people are experiencing the same thing as I am, and I know it won't last forever, but it's just been really hard for all of us I'm sure. I'll let you all know if I come up with any tips that might help in these situations.


----------



## Maddyn

Im dealing with this, im mainly scared of drugs like juice because you dont actually need to ingest that all it has to do is touch you, and idk im just always scared now that someone has put drugs in my drinks even though i know that wouldnt happen i just get scared its so fucking annoying.


----------



## allison84

Omg 
This is one of my main fears ive had for many years now .
It is ocd with me because if i get a thought that i think theres a slight chance that ive come in contact with drugs , my ocd kicks of and im cleaning everything all day .
I shower up to 10 times a day and all i think about is avoiding drugs . Nuts i know thankfully this extreme behavior only happens on a ocd relape. 
But my fear of being drugged is a daily thing , if i leave a drink out of my slight i will not drink it .
And at times i will think my food has been drugged even poisoned. 
Now when i say poisoned it sounds different to drugs but in my head , i think poison will make me lose control just like drugs , so its not a i think im getting poisoned like a psychotic person may have ... more of a I'll lose control of myself thing.

Ive had these fears since i was 19 im.now 33 , had my first panic attack at 15 and health anxiety from 16 .
The ocd got worse as i got older .
My drink was spiked twice in my teens and i was in a situation were i could of been gang raped so my fear most likely comes from my lack of control that bad night .
Anyways i have no advice but i had to comment because i have never seen posts about this fear .


----------



## Luka88

Hey all, 
I realize this is from a few years back but just wanted to say this thread really resonated with me! It is comforting to know others deal with the same thoughts (although I'm sorry that you do). I have a fear of my food or drink being laced with drugs (weed or LSD). I know how totally irrational that is, but obviously that doesn't matter so much when my anxiety ramps up. The physical symptoms of anxiety/panic attacks remind me so much of when I had bad trips smoking pot in my youth (I eventually did figure out that pot was NOT for me). I have found that medication does help (I have taken fluoxetine 10 to 20mg at different times in my life) however I am off of it now and have noticed my OCD/anxiety ramping up. I have also found talk therapy and deep breathing/relaxation techniques to be helpful. Although it is still a battle some days. Thanks


----------



## shay_Corey

Hey everyone! i just found this thread and i have to say i am happy that i am not alone. i never smoked weed or even cigs until i was 18 and i smoked weed until i was 20 when i accidentally got something that was laced and it messed me up bad. that’s when i first had a panic attack and now it’s been three years later and i still deal with that same fear of it happening again and it scares me. just here recently a month or two ago i realized i was scared to eat foods that came from anywhere. i even go as far as saying a fake name when ordering food so no one thinks to drug me. even in my own home i can hardly eat food my wife has made me cause i’m scared it’s going to make me trip. i’m scared to drink drinks cause of the fear of tripping. i can never get myself full because i take a couple bites and have to get my anxiety to calm down and then take a few bites a hour or two later. i just really need someone to talk to about this. i feel like everyone is out to get me in a way and i never felt this way a time in my life until a bit ago. i’m just scared. please someone respond to me. i can be reached at 6063360074.


----------

